# [SOLVED] Computer running unusually slow.



## deadmoon27 (Nov 10, 2010)

My computer has suddenly started running fairly slow. I'm getting lag in various programs that I never have lag in and some things are acting weird. It started a couple of days ago. I'm not sure what it could be. My browser is acting strange too. When i move the window or open a new one the screen or browser blinks and lags. When i try to resize it it lets me resize it a little but then just stops and either I have to keep doing it until its the size I want or it makes something else that I have open, come to the front.

I've done a few things 

I ran a defragmenter, cleaned up old files, uninstalled unused programs ran avast and malwarebytes and tried a system restore but the system restore didn't work. 

I haven't installed any new programs for awhile. Any ideas about what could be wrong or what else I should try?


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

*Re: Computer running unusually slow.*

Try booting onto Safe Mode - Tap the F8 key while the computer is restarting. See if there's any difference in performance.
Unplug your internet connection or disconnect if wireless, any difference?


----------



## deadmoon27 (Nov 10, 2010)

*Re: Computer running unusually slow.*

I did both and there was no difference. its running extremely slow and stuff isnt workijng right. i could have a virus, i dont know.


----------



## Justin79 (Mar 28, 2011)

If you booted in safemode and it still runs slow that means the virus is not a program but your OS is infected. The best thing you can do is back up any thing unrealted to your OS and reformat/reinstall the OS

The possiblity that your malwarebytes didnt find it is the result of the virus deleting its self after it made changes to your OS so it wouldnt find a virus but the damage was done.


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

*Re: Computer running unusually slow.*

Check Event Viewer for any Syste, or Application error messages. Check in Task Manager for any processes or programs eating up a lot of CPU and memory. You could have the security team check for viruses or rootkits NEW INSTRUCTIONS - Read This Before Posting For Malware Removal Help - Tech Support Forum


----------



## deadmoon27 (Nov 10, 2010)

*Re: Computer running unusually slow.*

If it comes to that I will just reinstall or reformat. I know how to do it and it really doesn't take long, I was just hoping to find a way around it. If i was to have the security team help, do I head over there and start a new thread?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Computer running unusually slow.*

Hi that would be best follow the instructions in Freds link


----------



## 0000 (Nov 25, 2010)

*Re: Computer running unusually slow.*

I would try cleaning the computer and the mouse if it is old ball mouse of dust.


----------



## Justin79 (Mar 28, 2011)

The virus is in the OS you can do a restore point or reformat thats about it...


----------



## Justin79 (Mar 28, 2011)

or try a repare on the OS with the insall CD that may work but my guess is registry is damaged or deleted and you wont get them back. If malewarebytes didnt find anything you could try a rootkit searching software maby you could find one but i doubt it malware didnt find nothin.


----------



## TheGift73 (Oct 17, 2006)

*Re: Computer running unusually slow.*

Once you have done as Fred said and had your system checked in the Virus/Trojan/Spyware Help section, could you post your full system specs and also run some tests on your RAM sticks using memtest86+ You will need to burn the ISO to CD and boot to it in order to run the tests. If you don't have a CD then you can also use the bootable USB option (just remember to change your boot options in BIOS to CD or USB (depending on your choice) to set the CD or USB as first boot device.

When running the test, run it on 1 stick at a time in each slot (only the slots you use normally) for at least 7 passes to get a decent check.


----------



## Justin79 (Mar 28, 2011)

Before u go nuts with that maby try uninstalling any addons in your browser. Also you may want to open you case. Is this an older computer? It could need to be cleaned inside. The fan might have to much dirt or stuff on it. Possible fan problems also. Then do freds diognostics.


----------



## deadmoon27 (Nov 10, 2010)

*Re: Computer running unusually slow.*

Well guys I ended up just reinstalling windows. It doesn't take long and I wanted the problem over with so i did it. It is working well now. Everything is fine. Thanks everyone for the advice.

Just to answer some of the comments

I actually just took it all apart a couple weeks ago and thoroughly cleaned it out. My mouse is fine. Also i guess a virus could have been the cause but I was unable to do restore points even in safe mode. 

But thank you everyone.


----------



## TheGift73 (Oct 17, 2006)

*Re: Computer running unusually slow.*

Sorry we couldn't help fix the issue, but glad you are up and running. To be honest, if it was me I would have done exactly the same as you in the end. As long as you back up regularly and your data is safe on an external drive, then a reinstall will only take about an hour if that if you have your Windows DVD.
Couple of things for the future though as it may help should it happen again.
1] Create a System Repair Disk
2] Create Restore Points every now and then manually when ever you install a new program or make any system changes.

Can you mark this as Solved at the top please.

Good luck.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Glad your back up and running


----------

